# Display for Aikido Shrine



## Spinedoc (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Quick question, I am attempting to upgrade our Aikido shrine at the dojo, and am looking for an Aikido Kanji scroll to put alongside the picture of O'Sensei. 

Additionally, I would like to have a sword display with both Katana and Wakizashi, but here's the rub. It needs to be relatively inexpensive (for display only), and would prefer either bladeless, or fixed (unable to remove). The reason is, our dojo is located at a school with multiple other martial arts, and there are lots of kids/children around all the time. The area we practice in, is the matted area in the back, and it is not always in use. We have a concern about a child potentially walking back there unattended and finding a sword and the inherent liability therein.

Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions/thoughts about purchasing a "safe" sword display for the shrine?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## elder999 (Feb 15, 2015)

Spinedoc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question, I am attempting to upgrade our Aikido shrine at the dojo, and am looking for an Aikido Kanji scroll to put alongside the picture of O'Sensei.
> 
> ...



If it's "safe, it's not a sword.

If it doesn't have an edge, it's just a hunk of medal, in the shape of a sword.

Is sword taught alongside your aikido? (beyond aiki-ken, which is only marginally a sword art)

Frankly, I find the idea of some sort of sword like object without an edge being displayed as a sword, really,  really offensive......


----------



## jim777 (Mar 9, 2015)

Why not just go with a ken and jo?


----------

